# Recommended lift for a DW625 router



## JoeEngineer (May 6, 2012)

Good morning.
I am finally getting around to building a router table using a DW 625 router I've had for quite a while. Anybody have any recommendations for the best router lift to purchase? Thanks


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Joe.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

When you buy a tool your are buying the company behind it. When you have a problem you don't want to hear excuses or "we won't refund your money but will allow you to return it for credit" Having said that I would highly recommend "Router Raizer" I had a problem THAT I CAUSED MYSELF. I called Router Raizer directly to see how I could solve my dilemma. They solved it by actually going to a woodworking store and buying the part that I messed up and shipping it to me for free!!! This was not a cheap ten dollar part either it was very expensive. I can't say enough good things about the company. Besides the service their product is excellent and very reasonably priced.


----------



## JoeEngineer (May 6, 2012)

Thanks. Since getting your reply, I've looked into the Router Raizer and it seems pretty simple and economical.


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

On the router raizer installation, did you keep the springs or remove them? For my uses, I have no need to use my table mounted router as a plunge. So, I see no need to retain the springs and make the raizer mechanism work against the added load.


----------



## JoeEngineer (May 6, 2012)

Thrifty Tool Guy said:


> On the router raizer installation, did you keep the springs or remove them? For my uses, I have no need to use my table mounted router as a plunge. So, I see no need to retain the springs and make the raizer mechanism work against the added load.


Good point, Sir. I'll be interested in what the replies are.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I used the springs since that is what the directions said. Prior to installing the Raizer when I was lifting it by hand I had removed the springs. I'm not sure why they tell you to leave them on but they cause no extra effort by leaving them on


----------

